# اة يانى يانى يانى مش هعرف بنات تانى ( من ضمن الهجمات على البنات فى الحرب الى ما بينا )



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

ناس كتير شافت موضوع netta
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170628

ومن الموضوع دة هنشوف بيقولو اية على نفسهم :ura1:

فى اول جملة قالت فى تعليقها عليها


> (وتلاقيه يعرف طوب الارض )



ودا اعتراف صريح جدا جدا على طوب :gun:
ومعروف الطوب لما بنحب نكسرة
نجيب الشاكوش ونديلة على دماغة زى كدة :act23:

وفى تانى جملة قالت


> ( وهوا تلاقيه متلخبط بينها وبين بنت كان يعرفها قبل كده )


ودا ان دل يدل على ان اصلا ما حدش بيفتكرهم :t31:

نيجى بقى للتالت 


> ( اكنها مثلا بتمشى على ايديها ورجليها )



انا بقى هسيب خيالكم الى يستنتج معنى الكلام بدل ما اخد طرد :59:

الرابع قالت



> (اكيد دى البنت رقم 100 اللى بيقولها كده وكأن كل بنات الدنيا مخلوقين عشانه)



لان ما فيش بنت بتعرف ازاى تحافظ على حبيبها ودا يدل على انكم لستم محل ثقة ولا حتى كشك :budo:

فى الخامس كتبت 



> (على أساس ان والدته كانت حامل فيه 20 سنه وولدته قبل مايقابلها بيومين )



على اساس بقى ان البنات بريئة يا عينى ومش بتقولها
عليا النعمة اتقالتى واكتشفت ان رابع واحد فى الليستة :smil8:

رقم 6 :


> ( فى المشمش )



ودا ان دل يدل على انكم عمرك ما بتصدقوا
ما تصبرى علية ويمكن يجبهالك
افرض مش معاة فلوس
هو انتوا كدة طماعين دايما

7 :


> (طبعا فاهمين الحركات دى تلاقيه مش عاجبه اساسا)



شوفوا يا ناس الواحد يخاف عليهم وهما يفهموها اية
عالم شككة مش واثقة فى نفسها اصلا

8 :


> (موووووووووووت يا حمااااااااااار )



معروف عنكم من زمان انكم عايزين على الجاهز
عربية وشقة ورصيد وكلة 
ما تبدوا واحدة واحدة بلاش استعجال

9:


> ( عشان اصحابه يتأكدو انها حلوه )



دا على اساس بقى انك تليفزيون هيلم صحابة ويتفرجوا عليكى

10:


> (بففففففففف الاسطوانه المشروخه )



نفس قصة انعدام الثقة فى الاخر
طبع فيكم يا بنات والنعمة

11 :


> ( يعنى يا دوب اللى يعرفو اخواته و اصحابه و جرانه وقاريبه وصحاب صحابه..الخخخخ)



دا على اساس بقى انة مشترى كلب وبيلف بية فى الشوارع :thnk0001:

12 :


> ( طبعا عارفين شويه الفشخرة دول وهوا اساسا ماعندوش عربيه و اكيد ماعرفش يزوغ بعربيه باباه )



واية المشكلة لما تبقى عربية باباها وبياخدها منة
لازم يعنى ترتبطوا بحد العربية بتاعتة هو
عالم بتحب الفلوس والعربيات وخلاص 
كلكم واحد :act19:

13 :


> (ايوه زغلل عنيها ياواد )



طبعا ما انتوا متعودين على التركيب ابو 15 جنية leasantr

14 :


> (طبعا من الخضه انها تكون فأسته)


فأستة ؟
اية لغة الامل دى ما الى يحط فى شعرة جاز ما يفكرش غير بالطريقة دى
( الامل دى الى هيا الحشرة الصغيرة مش الأمل )

15 :


> ( ياااااه على التضحيه وهى ياعينى رقمها مع مخاليق ربنا كلهم )



والله لو انتى عاملة منشوراات برقمكم دى حاجة ترجعلكم
لكن تتهموا الولاد بكدة يبقى انتوا اصلا اخركم ترتبطوا بنفسكم علشان ما تشكوش فى حد
وهتشكوا فى نفسكم برضوا :ura1:

16 :


> ( لا وهو الصادق عشان لما يتخانقو يهددها بيها )



ههههههههههههههه

ولو هو حد مش محترم بترتبطوا بية من الاول لية
ولا انتوا ما بتصدقوا حد يقولكم كلمتين حلوين 
ههههههههههههههه

17: 


> ( قصده معهوش فلوس او مشغول مع واحده تانيه )



وانتى ما تتصليش لية اصلا
ولا لازم هو يدفع فلوس ودم قلبة فى التليفون وحضرتك تيجى توك
وحظاظة والدلع دة :act23:

18 :


> ( معزور الولد افتكر معاد البنت التانيه اللى بقاله 3 اسابيع مأجله )



على الطلاق بالتلاتة انتوا اصلا عمرك ما عرفتم ثقة ولا صدق
عالجوا نفسكم الاول قبل ما تشكوا فى الناس :thnk0001:

19 :


> (بس على ميين ترد عليه تقوله اومال مين اللى كان نايم و مبيردش على التليفون؟ بس كالعاده الرد جاهزياااه انتى تقصدى الخمس دقايق اللى نمتهم دوول؟دول من كتر التفكير فيكى جالى غيبوبه )



حقة لما يلاقى واحدة واقعة علية وعمالة تتصل طول الليل ودا مش وقت تليفونات اصلا
حقة ما يردش 
ولو هو اتصل تروح بكل برود تقولة اسفة مش بكلم حد متاخر :act19:

20 :


> )يقصد مش بيفتح البلوك عنها الا اما تكون هيا بس الى اون لين عنده(



طيب ما تكلمى ياهو ومش فى بلوك ولا عمل مخفى تقدرى تعرفى من مواقع الكشف
بدل ما تقعدى تطلعى اشاعات على الناس

21 :


> )يييه وهوا ده حال الدنيا , الولد بيضحى علشان الدكتور قالوه هاتموت الاسبوع الى جاى فامش لازم يعذبها معاه (


كل تفكيركم فى الافلام العربى الحمضانة
ما يمكن ظروف المادية بايظة
اى سبب تانى مقنع
هو اصلا غلطان انة فكر يرتبط :36_1_46:

22:


> ( ايوه ماحنا عارفين باباها قالو لو ماسبتهاش هاحرمها من الميراث )



لما انتوا اصلا مش لاقينا تشحنوا وتتصلوا بحبيبكم 
هيبقى عندكم ورث :3:

23 :


> ( ياراجل وانت لسه فاكر دلوقتى مالبنت اتشحورت والحمد لله بسببك وخلاص الى حصل حصل )


بسببة على اساس بقى انة بيجيلها كل يوم بليل تحت الشباك وبيقعد يقول اشعار
دا تلاقى من كتير تليفوناتكم وهو مع صحابة
دا انا مرة وانا البنت قعدت تتصل بيا من 7 بليل لحد تانى يوم وانا فى المحاضرة
المعيدة بتقولى يا عم رد ويريحنا من الصوت دة 
واحدة صحبى ورايا بتهزر وتقول تلاقى واحد صحبة عايزة فى مصلحة
قلتلها وحياتك واحدة منكم 150 رنة لغاية دلوقتى عالم لزقة :big61:

24 :


> (يارااااجل وانت لما تسبها هاتعمل فرح وتدبح عجلين يعنى ؟!لا والنبى هاتزغرد لولولولى الواد سابنى انا فرحانه )


وبعد كدة تروح كالعادة وتقفل اودتها وتقعد تيدها فى مناديل
:81ls:

25 :


> (طب ماتخدها معاك يامعلم ولا هيا حجج وخلاص)


بيقولك هيهاجر مش هيهرب من عيلتة
وفى حد بيهاجر وياخد مراتة ولا حبيبتة معاة قبل ما يظبط امورة
عالم مش بتفكر:smiles-11:

26 :


> ( ياراجل ان شاء الله ربنا هايكرمك وترتبط بوحده مشيت مع نص شباب شبرا ومصر القديمه كمان )



نو كمونت بجد عقلكم محدود فى شبرا ومصر القديمة بس
وافرض واحد من الصعيد بقى :big64:

27 :


> ترد هيا بقى وهيا بتعيط ئهئ ئهئ ئهئ ليه ليه ليه .. يقولها علشان خطرى انا ماستحملش دموعك وبرده مايقولهاش )



نهئ نهئ نهئ ازاى يعنى
هو مرتبط بكائن نوعة اية بالظبط :418cs:

28 :


> ( لا تعليق )



ما هو فعلا لا تعليق 
الواحد فى قبل الارتباط بيبقى شيفها ملاك
بعد الارتباط بيبقى هو يعنيى الى ملاك :big62:

29 :


> لأ بجد.بألو سنتين ماشى معاها وبعدين لسه مكتشف ده , الظاهر عليه كان بيكتشف مقبرة جديده فى اسوان ولا حاجه )



ودا ان دل يدل على انكم كائنات عجيبة استحالة التعايش والتفاهم معاها :1035pk:

30 :


> ( لا ماهو واضح )



سياسة التخوين والتكذيب تانى :019F3B~14:
اعرف دكتور نفسانى للحالة دى على فكرة :401fj:

واخيرا وليس اخيرا احب اقول انكم هتخسروا الحرب اكيد



​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه الله ينور يا معلم 

الى الاماااااااااااااام هههههههههه
*​


----------



## sparrow (20 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
حلوين حلوين جداااااااااااااا
والعنوان كمان تحفه 
استمر ...... انا بس بهدي النفوس ههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه الله ينور يا معلم
> 
> الى الاماااااااااااااام هههههههههه
> *​



عيب عليك يا حبى
دول مش هياخدوا فى ايدينا غلوة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلوين حلوين جداااااااااااااا
> والعنوان كمان تحفه
> استمر ...... انا بس بهدي النفوس ههههههه



هههههههههههه
شكلك هتضربى يا بنتى من البنات على التعليق دة
هههههههههههه​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 مارس 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------



## sparrow (20 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شكلك هتضربى يا بنتى من البنات على التعليق دة
> هههههههههههه​



انتوا هتدافعوا عني 
اكيد مش هتسبوني هههههههه


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> انتوا هتدافعوا عني
> اكيد مش هتسبوني هههههههه



اكيد طبعا دا انا احميكى بصوابع رجلى كمان :ura1:

بس لو صوابعى اكسرت ربنا يستر عليكى​


----------



## انريكي (20 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> انتوا هتدافعوا عني
> اكيد مش هتسبوني هههههههه


متخافيش احنا معاكي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحرب يا شباب والى الالامام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 مارس 2011)

*كلام فاضي .. كلام لا يؤثر .. ولا يجدي
هشششششششش ياض قال حرب قال
انت اخرك هوا انفخه وتطير يلا بقا
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> متخافيش احنا معاكي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحرب يا شباب والى الالامام



هههههههههههه
اكيد طبعا معاها يا غالى​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كلام فاضي .. كلام لا يؤثر .. ولا يجدي
> هشششششششش ياض قال حرب قال
> انت اخرك هوا انفخه وتطير يلا بقا
> *​



اهو تانية عقلية فى البنات فاكرين انهم عايشين فى خلية نحل وذباب
هش هش ​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه بيعجبنى صمودك يا فاااادى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

*الله ينور عليكى يا فااااااااااااااااااااادى*
*ولا تخف لان جميعآ معك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الا فى حاله الطرد*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الله ينور عليكى يا فااااااااااااااااااااادى*
> *ولا تخف لان جميعآ معك*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *الا فى حاله الطرد*​



هههههههههههههه
من اول انذار هتبعنى يا جون
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> من اول انذار هتبعنى يا جون​


_* هههههههههههههههههههههه  *_
_*من قبل اول انظار وحياتك:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* هههههههههههههههههههههه  *_
> _*من قبل اول انظار وحياتك:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*_​



دا العشم برديك يا حج​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> دا العشم برديك يا حج​


 :t9::t9::t9: تقصد ايه


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t9::t9::t9: تقصد ايه



ما اكنتش اتصور انك تبعنى اكدة​


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

احلي ديانه 
احلي ديانه 
احلي ديانه
من حظك اني مستعجله دلوقتي
لكن ماتخافش راجعه لك حالا 
حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالا


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه الله ينور يا معلم *​
> 
> *الى الاماااااااااااااام هههههههههه*​


 
اوك 
بس العبره في النهايه


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلوين حلوين جداااااااااااااا
> والعنوان كمان تحفه
> استمر ...... انا بس بهدي النفوس ههههههه


 
حلوين ايه يااختي
ويعني ايه بتهدي النفوس
انت مع مين بالظبط
علي فكره يا sparrow 
انتي ها يتعمل لك اجتماع عاجل


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> عيب عليك يا حبى
> 
> دول مش هياخدوا فى ايدينا غلوة​


 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا انت طيب قوي


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههه
> شكلك هتضربى يا بنتى من البنات على التعليق دة
> 
> هههههههههههه​


 
احنا ما عنديناش بنات بتنضرب 
لو ولد ايوه 
كان ضربناه وكسرناه كمان


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> انتوا هتدافعوا عني
> اكيد مش هتسبوني هههههههه


 
وكمان بتتحامي فيهم
دول الاعداء
ما تتكلمنش معاهم


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اكيد طبعا دا انا احميكى بصوابع رجلى كمان :ura1:
> 
> بس لو صوابعى اكسرت ربنا يستر عليكى​



متقلقش هوديك للدكتور يجبسهملك هههههه



انريكي قال:


> متخافيش احنا معاكي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحرب يا شباب والى الالامام



ربنا يخليكم للغلابه الي زي ههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه بيعجبنى صمودك يا فاااادى*​


 
ياويلكم ياشباب المنتدي
في الحرب القادمه


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك


 
اشكرك حبيب يسوع 
للمداخله الرائعه دي
بس بليزززززززززززز
صلي لنا عشان ننتصر 
علي الولاد دول


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> متخافيش احنا معاكي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحرب يا شباب والى الالامام


 
ههههههههههه
معاها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا احنا بعتناها جاسوسه عليكم


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> حلوين ايه يااختي
> ويعني ايه بتهدي النفوس
> انت مع مين بالظبط
> علي فكره يا sparrow
> انتي ها يتعمل لك اجتماع عاجل



طيب يعني في امل مني 
يلا اتفقوا علي الاجتماع وانا مستعدة 




netta قال:


> احنا ما عنديناش بنات بتنضرب
> لو ولد ايوه
> كان ضربناه وكسرناه كمان



ضرب ماشي بس كسر كمان 
الطيب احسن 



netta قال:


> وكمان بتتحامي فيهم
> دول الاعداء
> ما تتكلمنش معاهم



يا نيتا هو احنا نعرف نعيش من غيرهم
تخيلي كدة  لو الارض مفهاش رجاله
مين ينكد علينا ويارفنا في عيشتنا
الحياه مش هيبقي ليها طعم من غير خناقهم معانا 
واهو المثل بيقول ضل راجل ولا ضل حيطة هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كلام فاضي .. كلام لا يؤثر .. ولا يجدي*
> 
> *هشششششششش ياض قال حرب قال*
> *انت اخرك هوا انفخه وتطير يلا بقا*​


 

ياخوفي ياروكا
احنا اللي ننضرب ونهشششششششششش
هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *الله ينور عليكى يا فااااااااااااااااااااادى*​
> *ولا تخف لان جميعآ معك*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *الا فى حاله الطرد*​


 
ايه الحكايه
انتو بعتوا جبتوا الاحتياط كمان
منور ياجون
بس خلي بالك الولاد منهزمين لغاية دلوقتي


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t9::t9::t9: تقصد ايه


 
خلي الحج ينفعك
في الهزيمه الكبيره


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ما اكنتش اتصور انك تبعنى اكدة​


 

ههههههههههههههههههط
ههههههههههههه
كلنا ايد واحده ياميرسي


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> طيب يعني في امل مني
> يلا اتفقوا علي الاجتماع وانا مستعدة
> 
> 
> ...


 

خلاس 
ادام انتي اعترفتي بالخظأ
هانقبلك تاني معاني
وعلي رايك لولا   هما
كنا ها نقرف في مين ولا 
ها نكد عيشة مين
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (21 مارس 2011)

هع هع هع

ده من غيظكم وحرقة دمكم

قال الي الامام قال

هههههههههه يارب ..................... خلاص دعيتلكم هههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> احلي ديانه
> احلي ديانه
> احلي ديانه
> من حظك اني مستعجله دلوقتي
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
netta
netta
netta
مستنكى على احر من جمر​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> حلوين ايه يااختي
> ويعني ايه بتهدي النفوس
> انت مع مين بالظبط
> علي فكره يا sparrow
> انتي ها يتعمل لك اجتماع عاجل



ولا حد هيعرف يهوب جمبها يا بنتى
دى فى حماية خير شباب المنتدى :spor2:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> احنا ما عنديناش بنات بتنضرب
> لو ولد ايوه
> كان ضربناه وكسرناه كمان



ههههههههههههههههه
يا بنتى هو انتوا بداتوا تروحو جيم وتلعبوا حديد ولا اية
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> وكمان بتتحامي فيهم
> دول الاعداء
> ما تتكلمنش معاهم



دول الاعداء 
هههههههههههههه
طيب فى حمانا يا بنتى 
خليكى فى حالك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> متقلقش هوديك للدكتور يجبسهملك هههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ربنا يخليكم للغلابه الي زي ههههههه



هههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى لينا والله ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ياويلكم ياشباب المنتدي
> في الحرب القادمه



دا بقى نوع جديد من البنات
اول ما يتعصب وتلاقى مافيش فايدة من الى بتعملة
تنكش شعرها وتبدا تتدحرج على الارض كدة​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> طيب يعني في امل مني
> يلا اتفقوا علي الاجتماع وانا مستعدة
> 
> 
> ...



اعتراف صريح جدا جدا انهم ما لهمش لزمة من غيرنا ومايعرفوش يعيشوا من غيرنا​


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> دا بقى نوع جديد من البنات
> اول ما يتعصب وتلاقى مافيش فايدة من الى بتعملة
> تنكش شعرها وتبدا تتدحرج على الارض كدة​



ههههههههههههههههههه جميله اووي
وبيحصل صح هههههههههههههههههه
بس مع الاطفال


----------



## sparrow (21 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> خلاس
> ادام انتي اعترفتي بالخظأ
> هانقبلك تاني معاني
> وعلي رايك لولا   هما
> ...



هههههههههههه
خطا ايه بس هتخلي الولاد الي حميني يقلبوا عليا
انا هبقي في النص كدة لحد ما اشوف مين الاقوي واكمل معاه 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (21 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههه
> خطا ايه بس هتخلي الولاد الي حميني يقلبوا عليا
> انا هبقي في النص كدة لحد ما اشوف مين الاقوي واكمل معاه
> ههههههههههههههه


 
ما ينفعش ياحجه تبقي حنينه عليهم
اللي يحارب معانا لازم يكون قلبه قاسي


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الى الامام فين يعني الى الهزيمة مثلا :yahoo:*​


----------



## انريكي (21 مارس 2011)

يلا هششششششششششش من هنا

نيتا يلا برة الموضوع  :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## marcelino (21 مارس 2011)

*ايه فى مشاكل يا رجاله مع العالم الاعداء دى
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

لا يا حبى 
دول شوية اطفال بيلعبوا وقلنا نسبهم​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 مارس 2011)

لا يا حبى 
دول شوية اطفال بيلعبوا وقلنا نسبهم​


----------



## tamav maria (22 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا يا حبى ​
> 
> دول شوية اطفال بيلعبوا وقلنا نسبهم​


 
هههههههههههههه
فزوره دي ولا نكته


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه فى مشاكل يا رجاله مع العالم الاعداء دى*​​





ههههههههههه ما بلاش انت يا ميلووووووووو:warning:​


----------

